# River Treasure!



## Elvez (Mar 29, 2005)

*Climbing wall hand-hold?*

That's all I got.


----------



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

Prosthetic pig nose?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Coolest river find for me was joe camel:

Distal end of a camelid femur, 2 to 7 million years old, this is one of the larger specimens of the about 26 known camelid species to have inhabited north america, this one was one of the larger ones and stood at about 2 meters at the shoulder.










also recovered a Rugegr Mark II .223 and a 300 mag from a sunk drift boat, though I ended up finally tracking the owner down and returning.


----------



## Swervejb (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea that is a cool find Shappattack! On some Oklahoma float trips weve found ancient buffalo skulls and mammoth jaw bones. Cool stuff out there.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Please leave the cool treasure you find out there. Artifacts are disappearing. Eventually nobody will be able to enjoy the process of discovering an artifact at places that were once littered with them.

Oh, and it's a violation of the Federal Antiquities Act. Anything 50 years old or more on public land is protected by it.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

MaverickUSC said:


> Please leave the cool treasure you find out there. Artifacts are disappearing. Eventually nobody will be able to enjoy the process of discovering an artifact at places that were once littered with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's a violation of the Federal Antiquities Act. Anything 50 years old or more on public land is protected by it.



Agreed for the most part. Take lots of pictures though, there is still a lot out there to be found. 

50 years is over kill if you ask me. Pretty soon you won't be able to pick up plastic trash. There is already a bunch of broken glass and cans all over public lands that is over 50 years old.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

MaverickUSC said:


> Please leave the cool treasure you find out there. Artifacts are disappearing. Eventually nobody will be able to enjoy the process of discovering an artifact at places that were once littered with them.
> 
> Oh, and it's a violation of the Federal Antiquities Act. Anything 50 years old or more on public land is protected by it.


Definitely agree. Even when it is old cans and tempered glass from homesteads and mining camps. 

Take only photos and leave only footprints.


----------



## Swervejb (Aug 7, 2011)

lmyers said:


> Definitely agree. Even when it is old cans and tempered glass from homesteads and mining camps.
> 
> Take only photos and leave only footprints.


What a joke! We need to leave the white mans trash on the river because of its historical significance is basically what you are saying. Your the same guy that leaves your beer cans on the side of the river so that future generations are aware of your presence.

When crews go through the royal gorge to do cleanup days do you know what it is that they are typically cleaning up? Its usually the wood and iron debris from the hundred year old wood water pipe that fed canyon city. My point is that alot of artifacts that are found in river settings are doomed for destruction. Rivers are a constant force of decay and destruction. I dont disagree that the removal of ancient artifacts is both illegal and probably unethical on public lands. I do not agree that this goes for trash as well.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Swervejb said:


> What a joke! We need to leave the white mans trash on the river because of its historical significance is basically what you are saying. Your the same guy that leaves your beer cans on the side of the river so that future generations are aware of your presence.
> 
> When crews go through the royal gorge to do cleanup days do you know what it is that they are typically cleaning up? Its usually the wood and iron debris from the hundred year old wood water pipe that fed canyon city. My point is that alot of artifacts that are found in river settings are doomed for destruction. Rivers are a constant force of decay and destruction. I dont disagree that the removal of ancient artifacts is both illegal and probably unethical on public lands. I do not agree that this goes for trash as well.



I don't know who you think your talking to. Leaving beer cans on the side of the river? I will pick up as much or more trash than anyone out there. Were you out yesterday for Colorado Public Lands Day picking up trash? I certainly was....

and thanks for the education on the railroad and pipeline debris in the Gorge.... I'm perfectly aware of what's down there, and I'm not advocating leaving garbage or hazards in place, but I would be willing to bet the Canon City Historical Society has a different view of the old wooden water pipe and the mounting rings than you do. Is the hanging flume along the Dolores garbage? How about old cans and such at McPherson Ranch along the Green River in Desolation?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Swervejb said:


> What a joke! We need to leave the white mans trash on the river because of its historical significance is basically what you are saying. Your the same guy that leaves your beer cans on the side of the river so that future generations are aware of your presence.


I don't know who the eff you are but Logan is one of my main paddling partners and one of the strongest river stewards I know. You're ignorant when you trash talk him.


----------



## Swervejb (Aug 7, 2011)

Seriously all I wanted to do was start a stupid thread where people could share some of the cool things they see and find on the river. I see this crap on here all the time people start a thread with a simple question and next you know theres 15 pages of arguements and bickering over stupid crap. So sorry if I offended phil U. And Logan. I was just trying to point out the fact that the mindset of take only pics and leave only footprints just doesnt apply to the real world due to the fact that rivers collect lots of junk and it has to be picked up and left better than when you found it. At least to some of us... 

In all honesty no offense meant to you guys. Im sure we all have a great respect for the river and hope to keep them pristine for the future. Happy paddling


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Swerve dude, reread what you wrote to Logan. Of course you intended to offend.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

You are karmically obliged to immediately drink any beers that you find floating in an eddy. The river gods do not react kindly when their gifts are refused. Be forewarned that they will rise up to smite the ungrateful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Not trying to change the subject but I found a naked girl of legal age passed out once, took photos, applied sun screen and left where I found for other rafters to enjoy. Hope I did the right thing


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

You are allowed to pick up and fondle these objects, take photos of them, take photos of yourself with them and/or holding/fondling them. Spend as much time with them as you please. Even let them do the same with you. I know it's hard to just leave them behind, especially when you imagine a future with them, but this is how it must be.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I've found flip flops below lots of rapids.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Bighorn; thats funny! I needed a laugh! ha ha


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Backpacking down the Tanner Trail in The Canyon the large eddy just above the camp has always provided me with a beer or two. Not a big deal when you're rafting but happy dance time after that hike down.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not trying to change the subject but I found a naked girl of legal age passed out once, took photos, applied sun screen and left where I found for other rafters to enjoy. Hope I did the right thing


Honest to god my buddy and I were kayaking on the Canyon stretch of the SF Payette one summer morning and came around a corner to a hike in hot springs. There was an attractive young lady in the buff with another attractive young lady ears deep in her crotch on the edge of the springs about river level. I was first on the scene and gave my buddy a zip it gesture before he rounded the bend enough to see what was going on. They were both so into the task at hand that they never opened their eyes to notice us quietly floating by. I didn't leave any footprints but I definitely took some memories.


----------



## skywalker07 (Aug 11, 2015)

My buddies and I pulled a Honda trail 50 out of about five feet of water on the Clark Fork's Alberton Gorge. My friend is a mechanic and got it running fine. We went back for the other motorcycle the next day but it was gone.


----------

